# KDE 4.3.1 Hilfe bei eigenen Regeln Geräteüberwachung

## strangerthandreams

Ich benötige Hilfe bei der Erstellung von eigenen Regeln für die Geräteüberwachung von KDE 4.3.1. Im Moment kann ich für alle Datenträger nur den Dolphin starten. Schön wäre aber auch ein Eintrag von "nur mounten" und ein extra Eintrag für Video-DVDs, der den VLC automatisch startet.

Ich bin nicht wirklich in der Lage die Regeln selbst zusammen zu klicken in den "Systemeinstellungen" -> "Geräte-Aktionen".

Eine Anleitung wäre schonmal nicht schlecht, nur finde ich nichts dazu. Wer gibt mir mal einen Tipp wo ich das finde oder schreibt hier eine komplette Regel für Video-DVD z.B. rein?

----------

## strangerthandreams

*push up* Nicht was ihr hier schon wieder denkt!   :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

In kde 4.4 wird der DeviceNotifier auch das "nur mounten" unterstützen.

----------

## 69719

Google ist dein Freund und Helfer...

http://techwiki.dyn-o-saur.com/doku.php/linux/kde4/autostart_konfiguration_in_kde4

sollte dir weiterhelfen.

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *escor wrote:*   

> Google ist dein Freund und Helfer...
> 
> http://techwiki.dyn-o-saur.com/doku.php/linux/kde4/autostart_konfiguration_in_kde4
> 
> sollte dir weiterhelfen.

 

Jo das sag ich auch immer, bloß wenn mir da echt keine Begriffe einfallen zum Suchen, dann ist das immer so eine Sache mit Tante Google. Ich gucks mir mal an, vielen Dank.

----------

